

ThruDB: Faster and Cheaper than SimpleDB - pius
http://www.igvita.com/2007/12/28/thrudb-faster-and-cheaper-than-simpledb/

======
pius
Interesting write-up. The stack is implemented in Thrift (Facebook's
framework) and can be deployed on S3.

Tobias Lutke also has a post about this.
<http://blog.leetsoft.com/2007/12/28/futuretalk-thrudb>

------
gills
Cool...I was looking at the www.spread.org archives a couple days back and saw
a post from the ThruDB guys about their release, using the messaging service
for replication.

------
robmnl
Is the person who created this present on news.YC?

